# Location display (FIXED)



## adds21 (13 Jul 2010)

Is it possible to have the users location displayed under their username in the forums again? I quite liked that in the old forum!


----------



## Shaun (13 Jul 2010)

It's on the to-do list ...


----------



## adds21 (13 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> It's on the to-do list ...



Lovely. Thanks!


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Jul 2010)

adds21 said:


> Lovely. Thanks!




you could add this instead of the "group" heading ...I dont think I need to know what group the members are from (I assume they are mostly from the members group) but its good to know where in the world people are from


----------



## trsleigh (21 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> It's on the to-do list ...



I too find it really useful.
Is there any way you could possibly encourage all members to enter an approximate location?
Too often posts such as "Weather really crap here today" are meaningless if you do not know where the poster is from.


----------



## Shaun (21 Jul 2010)

trsleigh said:


> Is there any way you could possibly encourage all members to enter an approximate location?



Point out the ones that don't have a location and I'll tickle them with a feather until they enter one ... lol

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HLaB (24 Jul 2010)

trsleigh said:


> Too often posts such as "Weather really crap here today" are meaningless if you do not know where the poster is from.



I automatically assume there somewhere local to me, 90% of the time its really cr@p here


----------



## HJ (6 Aug 2010)

Any chance of getting this on to the To do list?? This is one thing I really miss from the old forum software, it really help if you know where someone is when giving advice. This gets even more important if CC becomes more international.


----------



## Shaun (6 Aug 2010)

It's on the list ...


----------



## Shaun (6 Aug 2010)

Done.


----------



## summerdays (6 Aug 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Norm (6 Aug 2010)

Admin said:


> Done.





(Posted as a cheap way of checking what I've got as my location.  )


----------



## HLaB (7 Aug 2010)

Admin said:


> Done.


----------



## bauldbairn (7 Aug 2010)

Thanks Shaun!


----------



## trsleigh (10 Aug 2010)

I thank you.


----------

